# "Odom and/or Mihm to Chicago" Rumors Thread



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm a little surprised there wasn't a thread about this in here. We don't have anything else to talk about, and all the other threads have been up for a few days.

So what do you guys think about this? The things that have been mentioned are...

Chris Mihm and #26 for Chris Duhon and #16
Lamar Odom and Chris Mihm for Ben Gordon and #2
Lamar Odom and Chris Mihm for Ben Gordon and Tyson Chandler

I doubt any of these happen, but I do think we will make a trade worth talking about over the offseason.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

I like the first one. Duhon should fit nicely in the triangle offense. With the #16th pick, we can cross our fingers and hope we can land JJ Redick. 
Any trade involving LO, I'm against.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont like the idea giving up Odom.. But Odom, Mihm for Gordon, CHandler + #2 would work for me, otherwise forget it


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

dannyM said:


> Any trade involving LO, I'm against.


Co-Signed. Especially if we're getting a smaller player in return. Lamar's value is sky high after the postseason, we all know what he can do for this team.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I doubt any of these happen, but I do think we will make a trade worth talking about over the offseason.


Yeah, these trades aren't that bad, but neither team would want to pull the trigger on any of them.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I will take the first trade. I'm not 100% against trading Odom, but I don't like the idea of having two young starters completely new to the triangle. We would be going through this past season all over again. Also, having Chandler and Kwame in the post makes me cringe for obvious reasons. It would welcome even more double teams towards not only Kobe, but Gordan as well. Add that to the fact that Luke has an unreliable jumpshot, and we would have a lot of trouble scoring consistently.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Keep Odom!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will take the first trade. I'm not 100% against trading Odom, but I don't like the* idea of having two young starters completely new to the triangle. We would be going through this past season all over again.* Also, having Chandler and Kwame in the post makes me cringe for obvious reasons. It would welcome even more double teams towards not only Kobe, but Gordan as well. Add that to the fact that Luke has an unreliable jumpshot, and we would have a lot of trouble scoring consistently.


My thoughts exactly. :greatjob:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Co-Signed. Especially if we're getting a smaller player in return.* Lamar's value is sky high after the postseason*, we all know what he can do for this team.


Yep, he really proved his worth in the playoff. Plus, trading LO would mean we'll be seeing our second option go through an another year of adjustment to our offense. We're pretty much stuck with Odom unless a "can't miss can't refuse" deal comes up.... KG.. :cough:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

I'd only like #1


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would do #1 for sure and would thow in the Wafer, Douhit, or pick 51 depending on what the Bulls want.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> Keep Odom!


:yes:

Don't worry. L.O. isn't going anywhere. Kobe runs the front office, ya know :wink:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Even if we did #1, who would we pick up at 16..... pointless.

Also, I would do a Odom/Mihm for Gordon/Chandler/2 pick ..


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Atless one player projected to go in the lottery will fall to #16
It's really a good position to be in because you can either take the best player on the board or address your need. 
You're gonna see guys like Sene, Farmar, and possibly Shannon Brown sneak into being a lottery pick. Then where does that leave guys like JJ Redick, Shelden Williams and Ronnie Brewer? Atless one of them will fall...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Is Lamar Odom of the Los Angeles Lakers once again on the trade block?

According to Ric Bucher of ESPN The Magazine:

"The Lakers deny it, but rumors persist that they are trying to move up in the draft - with Texas PF LaMarcus Aldridge as the likely quarry - and using Lamar Odom as bait. The Bulls, owners of the No. 2 pick, may bite if LA throws in Chris Mihm . . ."

http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_17683.shtml


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

I'm kind of skeptical of trading Mihm, I still think Bynum deserves more minutes, but I think we need a solid center to fall back on.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Sean said:


> Is Lamar Odom of the Los Angeles Lakers once again on the trade block?
> 
> According to Ric Bucher of ESPN The Magazine:
> 
> ...


****!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sean said:


> Is Lamar Odom of the Los Angeles Lakers once again on the trade block?
> 
> According to Ric Bucher of ESPN The Magazine:
> 
> ...


 YUCK


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

close but no cigar on all 3 for me. 

Mihm's low post offense and ability to step out and hit the 15 ft'r could easily have been the difference against Phoenix. The middle would have been more open for Kobe and Lamar to operate. Does Duhon or the 16th pick offer the same or better playoff potential? I don't think so.

Kobe, Lamar, and possibly Kwame are the only guys we have who would be starters on an elite team. Do you trade away one or our two elite players for risky "potential" that takes time develop in the best case. For a team with offensive consistency and inexperience problems trading away a guy who is one of your most consistent performers, best rebounders, decent playmaker, versatile defender, and a guy who usually plays well in the playoffs doesn't make sense IMO. Then you'd be down to one definite elite player.

re Chandler - one Kwame is plenty - one's a better shot blocker, one's much stronger, neither has offensive game - basically same guy IMO.

I'd like to pick up Ben Gordon if the price wasn't too high.

Off topic, I read that Bynum was being shopped at the pre-draft workouts. Phil doesn't want to wait the yrs he will take to develop and wants a player now.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

I highly doubt Phil Jackson and Mitch Kupchak will make some huge changes this upcoming off season. Besides Kobe, count on Lamar, Kwame and Luke Walton to stay in the Lakerland. Plus In my opinion, I dont think its a good idea to start rebuilding again by giving away one of core player (Lamar) for a unproven Draft prospect. These questions always pops in my head, Why give up a player whose progressing in the system? and why mess with the chemistry when the team has exceeded expectations in their first season?

We made some huge improvements at the end of the season, we were 1 rebound away from advancing to the second round. A bit more of experience and gelling in the triangle and some minor tweaks in the roster and we'll be able to contend. I Think if all we need is some added scoring punch in the post, along with a much more reliable point guard that plays defense.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Trade Cook for Pargo.. would help both teams :laugh:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Plus In my opinion, I dont think its a good idea to start rebuilding again by giving away one of core player (Lamar) for a unproven Draft prospect. These questions always pops in my head, Why give up a player whose progressing in the system? and why mess with the chemistry when the team has exceeded expectations in their first season?


took the words out of my mouth. certainly the thoughts of getting lamarcus, or rudy gay are tempting, but that is a huge risk to take (not to mention a long wait) in giving up a monumental piece of our core group. Keep in mind people, up until games 5, 6, and (especially)7, we were on one hell of a role. If we can continue to jell in the system, and if our young players (most of them) continue to develop, no BIG changes are needed. small tweeks and one key addition IMO


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Do we really need to trade up for a big man? I mean, we've just got Bynum a year ago and have Kwame and Mihm. I'm satisfied with our young big's despite their faults and think that we'll see them make huge improvements next season. 

I want a PG from this draft, though.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

TheLegend said:


> Do we really need to trade up for a big man? I mean, we've just got Bynum a year ago and have Kwame and Mihm. I'm satisfied with our young big's despite their faults and think that we'll see them make huge improvements next season.
> 
> I want a PG from this draft, though.


I see what you mean, but unless Mihm can be comfortable as a PF I'm not totally satisfied with our young big men. I wouldn't necessarily trade up though. I think that if we could get either Saer Sene or Justin Williams in the draft I'd say we'd be fine as far as our big men go. I think one of those two can provide the help defense and possibly some decent offense.

I'd say a successful draft for us would be getting Jordan Farmar and Justin Williams, because Farmar would provide us a better PG than Smush Parker and Williams will give us that help defender we needed. If we get both Farmar and Williams and keep Mihm, then we'd be in even better shape because Mihm can fill in as a back up PF and bring some more offense that we'll more likely lack in Justin Williams. It could also be Saer Sene and Dee Brown or Darius Washington.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

man the Lakers have to get rid of Lamar Odom, if they dont play a team who is inferior defending in the post Lamar sucks.....and he is so inconsistent.....geesh anyone could help this team, chris duhon especially


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ElMarroAfamado said:


> man the Lakers have to get rid of Lamar Odom, if they dont play a team who is inferior defending in the post Lamar sucks.....and he is so inconsistent.....geesh anyone could help this team, chris duhon especially


Wow here we go again... For those that were here last summer, It was that we wanted BIGS now that we do we want to give them away for guards who cant play D ... Think about it ! We're starting back at square 1!!!!!! Lakers dont need a trade they need to sign a guard with the MLE , Thats it.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Why would the Lakers want to move up in such a weak draft?


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Zero Hero said:


> Why would the Lakers want to move up in such a weak draft?


Because thats just how pathetic our roster is outside of Kobe.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mitch Kupchak and Jim Buss aren't the brightest of cookies...but they are smart enough to not give Odom away without the trade truly being worth it. Unlike when we traded Shaq, nothing is forcing us to make a move, so they'd only make a deal if it helped the team.

We all saw what Odom could do when he gelled in the triangle at the end of the season...the guy shot like 60% from the field, 50% from three, and got 17/9/6 the 25gms of the season. Then, in the playoffs, he went out and got 19/11/5 against one of the best defenders in the league (Shawn Marion).


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Damian Necronamous said:


> We all saw what Odom could do when he gelled in the triangle at the end of the season...the guy shot like 60% from the field, 50% from three, and got 17/9/6 the 25gms of the season. Then, in the playoffs, he went out and got 19/11/5 against one of the best defenders in the league (Shawn Marion).


Exactly, I can't believe people still doubt odom when he had such a strong finish and then dominated shawn marion for much of the series. Kobe and Lamar were FINALLY playing well TOGETHER, and when they're both on top of their game, this team is hard to beat. Don't give up odom for anything less then a superstar.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

This article says the trade would be Odom for #2 and #16. Roy is a Phil Jackson type of guard and I could see them doing this trade. While it wouldn't please fans it may pay off in the long run with the big cap space. The question is who would the Lakers target at #16 and the current positon of #26.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1341


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

kobe's 29 in not too long, if you start over with the rebuilding process, it would take at least 2-3 years... by then he'll be 31-32, i hope mitch considers that no matter what he does.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="8" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="wiretap_key_header">Chicago To Draft Roy For Lakers?</td></tr><tr><td>_14th June, 2006 - 7:51 am_</td></tr><tr><td>_DraftExpress.com - _According to Jonathan Givony of DraftExpress.com, Phil Jackson believes Brandon Roy is the perfect player for the triangle offense and so the Lakers are talking with teams in the top 5 about trading up. 

One rumor has them sending Lamar Odom to Chicago in return for the rights to the #2 and #16 picks. 

This trade might have to be consummated after the draft, when Chicago has cap space to take on a bigger contract. Moving Odom’s $40 million contract would give the Lakers room to explore the talented free agent class of 2007. This may be where the obvious Brandon Roy to Chicago at #2 smokescreen started from. [READ]

*[More in URL]*
</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Id rather give Bynum than Lamar plus Mihm and our first rd pick for that 2nd overall pick. The only possible reason the Lakers may give Lamar other than Phil Jackson's infatuation with Roy is to free cap space.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Shadyballa8D13 said:


> <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="8" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td class="wiretap_key_header">Chicago To Draft Roy For Lakers?</td></tr><tr><td>_14th June, 2006 - 7:51 am_</td></tr><tr><td>_DraftExpress.com - _According to Jonathan Givony of DraftExpress.com, Phil Jackson believes Brandon Roy is the perfect player for the triangle offense and so the Lakers are talking with teams in the top 5 about trading up.
> 
> One rumor has them sending Lamar Odom to Chicago in return for the rights to the #2 and #16 picks.
> 
> ...


Please say it ain't so!

We cannot trade Odom for two stinking draft picks!

I'd offer Bynum, Mihm and our 26th for those two picks, but not Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm not putting much stock into this. Any speculation regarding the draft is often wrong, due to the rampant "smokescreening".


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not putting much stock into this. Any speculation regarding the draft is often wrong, due to the rampant "smokescreening".


Co-sign.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I'm not putting much stock into this. Any speculation regarding the draft is often wrong, due to the rampant "smokescreening".



yeah, I wouldn't doubt that the lakers are interested in Roy, but I doubt that they are THAT interested. 

remember Gerald Green last year?


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Mitch doesn't have the balls to pull that off


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> yeah, I wouldn't doubt that the lakers are interested in Roy, but I doubt that they are THAT interested.
> 
> remember Gerald Green last year?


Yeah I remember Gerald Green last yr - right out of high school, refused to work out for teams below a certain pick (like Tyrus Thomas), and rightfully dropped in the draft.

Does that have anything to do with a college all american who has proved himself during the season, in the ncaa tournament, in workouts against anyone, and is a model citizen to boot? I frankly can't see the comparison.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

West44 said:


> Yeah I remember Gerald Green last yr - right out of high school, refused to work out for teams below a certain pick (like Tyrus Thomas), and rightfully dropped in the draft.
> 
> Does that have anything to do with a college all american who has proved himself during the season, in the ncaa tournament, in workouts against anyone, and is a model citizen to boot? I frankly can't see the comparison.


WTF??? :whoknows: 

Did you read the post that I quoted? I'm talking about the smokescreen sent out by most of the top ten teams of last year's draft, and most noteably, the lakers. if you were to ask draft "experts" a day before the draft; The lakers were infatuated with green, and there was no way he would fall past them at 10. turns out the lakers didn't want green, at least not that much, and were actually targeting Bynum. 

smokescreen, that's the camparison. calm down dude. :laugh:


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> WTF??? :whoknows:
> 
> Did you read the post that I quoted? I'm talking about the smokescreen sent out by most of the top ten teams of last year's draft, and most noteably, the lakers. if you were to ask draft "experts" a day before the draft; The lakers were infatuated with green, and there was no way he would fall past them at 10. turns out the lakers didn't want green, at least not that much, and were actually targeting Bynum.
> 
> smokescreen, that's the camparison. calm down dude. :laugh:


Sorry, didn't realize I sounded that excited - just wanted to understand your comments. How stupid of me, you're saying that the Lakers interest in Roy is just a bunch of bs just like their interest in Greeen was, right? How brilliant - no wonder I didn't get it.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I will take the first trade. I'm not 100% against trading Odom, but I don't like the idea of having two young starters *completely new to the triangle.* We would be going through this past season all over again. Also, having Chandler and Kwame in the post makes me cringe for obvious reasons. It would welcome even more double teams towards not only Kobe, but Gordan as well. Add that to the fact that Luke has an unreliable jumpshot, and we would have a lot of trouble scoring consistently.


doesnt chicago run the triangle also? Or did that stop, because I remember Jay Williams played in the triangle and hated it which is why he doesnt want to play in L.A.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Please say it ain't so!
> 
> We cannot trade Odom for two stinking draft picks!
> 
> I'd offer Bynum, Mihm and our 26th for those two picks, but not Odom.


is it really THAT bad? 

Think about it..... the Lakers trade Odom away, draft Roy and Redick or Carney or maybe a big with the 16th, then that means we get those two on a rookie contract. Odom has a huge contract, and with his out of the way and all of our other players basically coming off the books, we have a lot of money going into the '07 Free agent market which could be a very talented market. 2008 we have a base of Roy, Kobe, Carney, Kwame, Mihm and then theres potential free agents like Dirk, Desmond Mason, Antawn Jamison, Vince Carter, T.J. Ford, Andres Nocioni, Chauncey Billups, Rashard Lewis, Jerry Stackhouse, Jamaal Magloire. Any of those players would be nice to have on top of a solid base of players anyway.

now im not for trading away Odom by any means, but it really wouldn't be the end of the world if that was the trade


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Teezy said:


> is it really THAT bad?
> 
> Think about it..... the Lakers trade Odom away, draft Roy and Redick or Carney or maybe a big with the 16th, then that means we get those two on a rookie contract. Odom has a huge contract, and with his out of the way and all of our other players basically coming off the books, we have a lot of money going into the '07 Free agent market which could be a very talented market. 2008 we have a base of Roy, Kobe, Carney, Kwame, Mihm and then theres potential free agents like Dirk, Desmond Mason, Antawn Jamison, Vince Carter, T.J. Ford, Andres Nocioni, Chauncey Billups, Rashard Lewis, Jerry Stackhouse, Jamaal Magloire. Any of those players would be nice to have on top of a solid base of players anyway.
> 
> now im not for trading away Odom by any means, but it really wouldn't be the end of the world if that was the trade


I agree.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Teezy said:


> is it really THAT bad?
> 
> Think about it..... the Lakers trade Odom away, draft Roy and Redick or Carney or maybe a big with the 16th, then that means we get those two on a rookie contract. Odom has a huge contract, and with his out of the way and all of our other players basically coming off the books, we have a lot of money going into the '07 Free agent market which could be a very talented market. 2008 we have a base of Roy, Kobe, Carney, Kwame, Mihm and then theres potential free agents like Dirk, Desmond Mason, Antawn Jamison, Vince Carter, T.J. Ford, Andres Nocioni, Chauncey Billups, Rashard Lewis, Jerry Stackhouse, Jamaal Magloire. Any of those players would be nice to have on top of a solid base of players anyway.
> 
> now im not for trading away Odom by any means, but it really wouldn't be the end of the world if that was the trade



sounds great on paper, but a team has to jell together, especially in this offense. we cannot keep revising the roster every year, kobe's best years are too precious. and most importantly, these are ROOKIES we are talking about. as "nba ready" as they are, they are still unproven.

I said it before, I'll say it again;
Do not trade odom for anything less than a superstar. you are not going to find a better compliment to kobe.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> sounds great on paper, but a team has to jell together, especially in this offense. we cannot keep revising the roster every year, kobe's best years are too precious. and most importantly, these are ROOKIES we are talking about. as "nba ready" as they are, they are still unproven.
> 
> I said it before, I'll say it again;
> Do not trade odom for anything less than a superstar. you are not going to find a better compliment to kobe.


Yes, and also may I add that the list of FA agents are not guaranteed to sign with the Lakers. And that list is not atrracting at all, the best of the bunch is more than likely will stay with his current team (e.g. Nowitzki, Billups). Stackhouse is not getting any younger, Jamison is a poor mans Lamar Odom, Nocioni is also comparable to Lamar minus the versatility. We dont need Vince Carter or Desmon Mason, because we already have the best swingman in the league. TJ Fords durability is suspect. Magloire is the Canadian version of a Chris Mihm (which doesnt say a lot), Lebron James? you know the deal. 

The 2007 Plan was our best chance to sign a player that would legitimately help us gain championship contender status but that quickly dissolved when Yao and Amare signed with their respective teams. As of this point, I would love to improve (who doesnt?) but giving away one of the key figures in this seasons success is just a risk that the Lakers may not want to take.


Bottom line is, none of the players who are soon to be free agents are worth the risk of putting our teams current success, in hopes that one of them will sign with the Lakers and help us become a one year in the making sensation. Why would you trade a player that played tremendously well at the end of the season and in to the playoffs in hopes of signing another role player who may not even co-exist and excell in this system?

Trinagle is about familiarizing, players no matter how good they are are not going to master this in one year. The team is gelling, let them find their own weakness and strength, they have a great coach who mastered it and knows how to guide them to success, let them be.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah no offense, but that list is unimpressive.


----------



## Metsfan619 (Oct 24, 2005)

i like odom and mihm for gordan and chandler HELL YEA Gordan and kobe = unstoppable


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

I think you guys are blinded by Odom's series vs. the Suns. He played great but it was because he the 2nd biggest player on the court(Kwame Brown being the 1st). You guys must understand that everyone looks good offensively vs the Suns. I'm looking larger scale.

Brandon Roy bring versatility and defense. He can defend the opposing point guard and take them in the post. He doesn't dribble too much like Smush or Odom. This also allows us move Smush to 6th man. He would be alot better playing against second team players. The key to next year has nothing to do with Odom or this proposed trade. The key is development of Andrew Bynum.

Roy/Smush
Kobe/Vujacic
Walton/#16 pick
Kwame/Cook
Mihm/Bynum


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

you forgot to mention how shawn marion tanked the series because of lamar's defense.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

22ryno said:


> I think you guys are blinded by Odom's series vs. the Suns. He played great but it was because he the 2nd biggest player on the court(Kwame Brown being the 1st). You guys must understand that everyone looks good offensively vs the Suns. I'm looking larger scale.


Where were you man?

Lamar Odom played great after the All Star break not just in the Phoenix series. Im not really good in keeping up stats, but everyone here was loving LO then. He even had 2 back to back triple dubs on that stretch (minimal achievement, but nonetheless its on a positive note.)



22ryno said:


> Brandon Roy bring versatility and defense. He can defend the opposing point guard and take them in the post. He doesn't dribble too much like Smush or Odom. This also allows us move Smush to 6th man. He would be alot better playing against second team players.


Roy does bring this, but can he bring the same level in the professional level? Again its a risk that the Lakers have to take, and at this point it is not worth making the risk being that the Lakers are on a right track of progression. Its funny how you guys can just disregard team chemistry above anything else, just so we can get a hand on a potential good player on draft night.



22ryno said:


> The key is development of Andrew Bynum.


So are we to say that Lamar Odom's spot (which is different from Bynum's position) is disgressing the development of Bynum?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I agree that the Lakers can't trade Odom unless it's for KG. Look at what he put up after the ASG break:

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="51" width="649"><tbody><tr class="colhead"><td align="center">G</td><td align="center">MIN</td><td align="center">FG%</td><td align="center">*3P%*</td><td align="center">FT%</td><td align="center">STL</td><td align="center">BLK</td><td align="center">TO</td><td align="center">PF</td><td align="center">OFF</td><td align="center">DEF</td><td align="center">TOT</td><td align="center">AST</td><td align="center">PTS</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="center"> 30</td> <td align="center"> 42.0</td> <td align="center"> 53.039</td> <td align="center">* .430*</td> <td align="center"> 69.000</td> <td align="center"> 0.97</td> <td align="center"> 0.67</td> <td align="center"> 2.5</td> <td align="center"> 3.0</td> <td align="center"> 2.1</td> <td align="center"> 7.1</td> <td align="center"> 9.2</td> <td align="center"> 5.9</td> <td align="center"> 16.3</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> I agree that the Lakers can't trade Odom unless it's for KG. Look at what he put up after the ASG break:


This is basically how I feel about Odom. His pure talent and the progression that he showed prior to the All-Star break would leave me feeling much too guilty.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> I agree that the Lakers can't trade Odom unless it's for KG. Look at what he put up after the ASG break:
> 
> <table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" height="51" width="649"><tbody><tr class="colhead"><td align="center">G</td><td align="center">MIN</td><td align="center">FG%</td><td align="center">*3P%*</td><td align="center">FT%</td><td align="center">STL</td><td align="center">BLK</td><td align="center">TO</td><td align="center">PF</td><td align="center">OFF</td><td align="center">DEF</td><td align="center">TOT</td><td align="center">AST</td><td align="center">PTS</td></tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"> <td align="center"> 30</td> <td align="center"> 42.0</td> <td align="center"> 53.039</td> <td align="center">* .430*</td> <td align="center"> 69.000</td> <td align="center"> 0.97</td> <td align="center"> 0.67</td> <td align="center"> 2.5</td> <td align="center"> 3.0</td> <td align="center"> 2.1</td> <td align="center"> 7.1</td> <td align="center"> 9.2</td> <td align="center"> 5.9</td> <td align="center"> 16.3</td></tr></tbody></table>


Nice... I know someone will come with it.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

According to Kurt Rambis, when asked on the Radio, he laughed at any possibility of Odom going to the Bulls or anywhere else for that matter.

So I HIGHLY doubt Odom is going anywhere.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

22ryno said:


> I think you guys are blinded by Odom's series vs. the Suns. He played great but it was because he the 2nd biggest player on the court(Kwame Brown being the 1st). You guys must understand that everyone looks good offensively vs the Suns. I'm looking larger scale.
> 
> Brandon Roy bring versatility and defense. He can defend the opposing point guard and take them in the post. He doesn't dribble too much like Smush or Odom.



I think you are blinded by brandon roy's play in COLLEGE. Lamar wasn't guarded by steve nash, he was checked by one of the most respected defenders in the L in shawn marion. and as others have pointed out, he has been on fire since the all-star break. Larger scale? roy isn't even IN the nba yet, and already you think he would be a better fit?

Lets get this strait, I'm a huge roy fan, living up here in the NW. I think he will have a good carreer in the nba. but he isn't THAT good. you are talking about basically started over again, rebuilding from the ground up just like last season and the season before. be realistic, please.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

TheLegend said:


> Do we really need to trade up for a big man? I mean, we've just got Bynum a year ago and have Kwame and Mihm. I'm satisfied with our young big's despite their faults and think that we'll see them make huge improvements next season.
> 
> I want a PG from this draft, though.



Going to agree with this. They have faults but they will bounce back from said faults and prove to be better.

Same, a PG is what we need.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

If only Chris, Amare, and Yao handn't resigned...


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Seriously, a lot depends on how quickly Bynum improves and mature.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

Marion is not pf which is why he has been torched by Odom, Brand, and Nowitski in the playoffs. That being said, I stand by my feelings that Odom needs the ball to be great. He doesn't seem to have a grasp of the offense and causes him to get lost in the game. It also annoys me that he can't go right to save his life. Thats really my only fault with Lamar. I really do admire you guys defending our players but I am just the messenger. I for one think if this trade happens it will be better for the team. If it doesn't oh well. I'm just 

I think Bynum is the key because his development can not only bring this team a needed inside presence but can also open up team for trades and improvement. Unlike Kwame he can catch the ball and should be strong enough to dunk it.


----------

